# Watchuseek proudly announces the Dutch Watch 2008 Fair



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

*Watchuseek* and *M-Vier* proudly announce the Dutch *Watch 2008 Fair*. THE two day fair for independent, innovative and refreshing watch companies!

*Why?*
An interesting question with simple answers:
· Because you are interested in watches in general. But more specifically, in brands that make a difference. Brands you haven&*8217;t seen and touched before.
· You value truly unique craftsmanship.
· You want to see, feel & touch watches and meet the manufacturer/watchmaker in person.
· You want to meet and interact with other local and international watch enthusiast.

*When?*
*December 6th and 7th 2008*

*Where?*
At a high-end location of course. What else did you expect?









"Castle de Hoogenweerth" is romantically situated on the banks of the river Maas. It&*8217;s close to the *city of Maastricht* on a peninsula (3 ha. park), surrounded by water and very close to the German, Belgian and Luxemburg border. There are 450 parking places on the Castle&*8217;s grounds for your convenience.

*What?*
So what&*8217;s in it for you besides watches? We offer you a comfortable walk around the rooms, allowing you to view the watches and talk to the manufacturer/watchmaker in person. We will provide you drinks and appetizers while you are our guest to make your visit as comfortable as possible!

*Who?*
Please take a look at our floor plan with exhibitors (new exhibitors will be added soon! (if you are want to become an exhibitor then please contact us through www.watch2008.nl) and get your ticket now for this unique event at www.watch2008.nl

*Floor plan*









Organisation: Watch2008.nl
Online community: Watchuseek.com
Exclusive Media Partner: Horloges Magazine Benelux


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

Hope I´ll have the time to join this very special event.


----------



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

List of Exhibitors UPDATED !! :-!


----------

